# Nach Bios-Update geht mein Acer Laptop nicht mehr?



## jackie05 (21. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe bei meinem Aspire V3-771G von der Herstellerseite eiun Bios Update runtergeladen und habe sie installiert.
Leider nach der Installation hat sich mein Laptop neu gestartet und habe vergessen, den USB Stick zu entfernen, daher hat er sich beim Botten aufgehangen.
Dann habe ich den Akku und Netzteil gezogen und nochmal neu gestartet.

Jetzt kommt immer beim Booten folgende Meldung:
No Bootable Device, Hit any Key.

Wenn ich dann Enter drücke, dann öffnet sich Bios-Boot Manager, aber man kann dort garnichts mehr machen.

Im anhang habe ich mal 2 Screens hochgeladen.

Gibt es eine möglichtkeit, das alles wieder zurückzusetzen?
Ich kann ja garnichts mehr booten, deshalb denke ich, das der Laptop jetzt schrott ist.

Wenn garnichts mehr hilft, kann man den Bios-Chip austauschen?
In Ebay kann ich solche Bios-Chip ersteigern, aber ich weiss nicht, ob dann das Komplette Bios wieder da ist.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die hilfe.

MfG


----------



## Trebble56 (27. September 2014)

In der Regel geht bei solchen sachen nicht das BIOS kaputt, sondern nur das Betriebsystem. Wahrscheinlich hat dein BIOS-Update schlicht eine AHCI-Einstellung oder etwas in der Richtung verändert oder die SATA Treiber gelöscht. Sollten es die AHCI Einstellungen sein dann hilft meiner Meinung nach nur eine Neuinstallation des Betriebsystems mit deiner Windows CD. Bei den SATA Treibern steht man vor einem Erheblich schlimmeren Problem. Wenn du Daten aus deinem Betriebsystem wiederhaben möchtest solltest du dir ein Betriebsystem wie Ubuntu auf einen USB-Stick laden und die Bootreihenfolge so einstellen das der Stick als erstes an der Reihe ist. Dann kannst du alles was du behalten möchtest auf eine Externe Festplatte laden. Außerdem ist der Stick unabhängig von der SATA-Treibern nutzbar. Leider braucht man natürlich einen zweiten PC um sich so einen Stick fertig zu machen. Tutorials dazu gibs z.B. bei Youtube. (Und meiner Meinung nach ist so ein Stick immer wieder wertvoll).

Ich hoffe ich konnte Helfen und das es nicht dein BIOS erwischt hat.

P.S. Wenn dein BIOS hinüber ist sollte der PC eigendlich gar nicht mehr angehen, weil das BIOS z.B. auch die Stromspannung für den Prozessor regelt. UND um deine Frage zu beantworten JA wenn du einen Chip mit einem Funktionsfähigen BIOS auflötest hast du immer ein Vollständiges BIOS (es muss allerdings zum Mainboard passen da es sonst die Falschen Einstellungen vornimmt und deinen Rechner hinrichtet. Abgehsehen davon ist soetwas schwierig, besonders bei einem Lappi.)

MFG Trebble


----------



## klaus00000 (6. September 2016)

Hallo,


ich habe jetzt genau das selbe Problem wie jackie05,
gibt es eine Lösung, wie ich wieder ins BIOS komme.

lg


----------



## sheel (6. September 2016)

Hi

wie Trebble schon bemerkt hat ist bei solchen Symtomen NICHT das Bios kaputt.

a) Wieviel Festplatten hast du, wie intern angeschlossen
b) Welche(s) Betriebssystem(e)


----------



## klaus00000 (6. September 2016)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein Bios reset gemacht funktioniert wieder ich komme ins BIOS


----------



## sheel (6. September 2016)

...außer dass man mit einem Reset der Einstellungen kein Bios resettet...


----------

